# Tri-Axle Tailgate Removal



## Verto (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking for some creative ways to lift off a Tri-Axle steel tailgate. Do not have access to a forklift, loader, or anything like that. Need to remove it so a spreader can sit in the bed.

My current method is basically an engine crane bolted to a 10ft steel pole. Have to pull a pickup behind it to act as a counter weight... takes about 10 minutes but may be a pain to do when snow is falling so trying to find a better way to do it.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Gantry crane with a chain hoist is another option.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Off is the easy part. Gravity will help with that. Getting it back on is the tricky part...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How are you putting the spreader in?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Why not just go to your friendly gravel bank.Have all your possible rigging ready and let them do it with their loader.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya, what are you going to do to get a spreader in there.

Personally I would look for an under-tailgate spreader and save the headache of trying to remove the tailgate.





............


----------



## Verto (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a DOT contract. They have new Henderson diesel spreaders which have their own built in stands. You back up to them, fold the front legs up, back up the rest of the way, fold the back legs up, the lock the tailgate claws.

http://www.hendersonproducts.com/images/brochures/HP-031_Task_Force.pdf


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You're spreading diesel?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

dfd9;1529228 said:


> You're spreading diesel?


It's faster working than salt,especially when you light it up with a gasoline chaser.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tuney443;1529232 said:


> It's faster working than salt,especially when you light it up with a gasoline chaser.


LMAO Thumbs Up

That is a sweet looking spreader.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tuney443;1529232 said:


> It's faster working than salt,especially when you light it up with a gasoline chaser.


The gasoline chaser is essential in temps below 10 degrees. Like straight salt, straight diesel does not work as well in the colder temps


----------



## Verto (Dec 6, 2010)

it's a henderson hydraulic spreader. has a small diesel engine to power the hydraulic unit...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Verto;1529241 said:


> it's a henderson hydraulic spreader. has a small diesel engine to power the hydraulic unit...


I assumed that's what you meant but when I read through the link I didn't see anything about the engine.

Very cool concept, even if I do dislike the idea of another engine. Sure wouldn't discount the possibilities.

Any more info regarding the engine?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have a tree with a branch strong enough and high enough to support the tailgate?


----------



## Verto (Dec 6, 2010)

nope no tree at the house. as i said current rig is 4x4 steel post with an engine crane bolted to the top, pretty *******...

the engine is an isuzu diesel. has about 26hp. makes it completely independent of the truck, so no need for PTO pumps and lines. spreader is a beast. 14ft stainless. bigger than most pickup trucks... has a built in liquid system which is neat, and the leg system is great because it's easy to store and you can actually use the truck.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cool.

I'd love to see one up close and personal. I highly doubt I want to see the price. 

The leg system is nothing new, Monroe came out with it a good 10 years ago.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Isuzu diesel. Is that still top shelf?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1529338 said:


> Isuzu diesel. Is that still top shelf?


No silly, Cummings are top shelf. Thumbs Up


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Had an Isuzu 4 banger diesel in my 1981 Chevette---55 mpg.Last I heard it was at 300K miles and still running fine.I'd call that top shelf.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Let me guess, no PS or PB, right?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Right.Didn't need either really.5 speed manual.Taught my X how to drive a stick on that car.She once downshifted into second instead of fourth from fifth.Glad I was wearing my belt big time.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chevette's were on one of GM's failures, they were decent cars that lasted a long time. Not sure how they screwed up so badly. lol


----------

